# Hikari Cichlid Pellets size?



## gregdonohoe (Jan 14, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone could tell me how big the Hikari Cichlid Pellets are? I'm thinking of ordering some online but want to order the right size.

The site I'm looking at has the medium and mini sizes so it would be great if someone could tell me what size the pellets are or what fish they feed with it.

Thanks!


----------



## Burtess (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't know if you have a Canadian or American quarter kicking around (they are the same size) but here is a pic of Hikari Cichlid Gold Baby, Mini, and Medium pellets.










HTH,
Burt


----------



## gregdonohoe (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks alot, the picture was very useful! (Thankfully the UK 10 pence is a similar size!)


----------

